
Ask HN: What you watch to laugh? - lincolnfrias
I&#x27;ve noticed that recently I&#x27;m out of things that make me laugh - series, youtube channels etc. Since I want to try new things, I prefer not to disclose my preferences, just hear from you.
======
sdruskat
\- Burnistoun (sample here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz_UvnUeuU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz_UvnUeuU),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnistoun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnistoun)):
I have regularly thrown laughing fits over this.

\- Hardy Bucks ([https://youtu.be/qq-G2ugAG44](https://youtu.be/qq-G2ugAG44),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy_Bucks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy_Bucks))

Tech-wise, Silicon Valley I think is funny esp. the earlier series.

~~~
uxcolumbo
These are great, thanks for sharing.

Some of Limmy's stuff is funny too... He used to be a flash designer /
developer.

------
this2shallPass
Party Down. If you like The Office or Parks and Rec, it's kinda like that but
funnier. I like them all but I laugh more watching Party Down.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_Down](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_Down)

Curb Your Enthusiasm

Arrested Development. The first 3 seasons.

Master of None. Season 2 is funny. Season 1 is good but not that funny. It's
more real and depressing. Season 2 is great, and funny.

~~~
lincolnfrias
Great, I'll try those.

------
tedmiston
[https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/](https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/)

------
twirlip
I rarely laugh if I'm alone, despite how humorous or amusing I find what I'm
listening or watching or reading. However, I will readily laugh in a crowd
(even if I'm the only one laughing). I go to theatre, improv shows, comedy
clubs, and movies for a laugh. But perhaps the best laughter is with a group
of friends.

------
tylerpachal
If you are interested in cooking/food, I get a laugh out of Brad Leone's show
on YouTube called "Its Alive", where he focuses mainly on fermented foods.

Recent episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T4NutUazJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T4NutUazJE)

------
osullivj
BBC's Cunk on Britain. Diane Morgan's brilliant faux naif character -
Philomena Cunk - quizzes experts on various topics. If you liked the Ali G
spoof interviews with various celebs you'll love this. Look for the Brian Cox
interview on YoutTube. If you like it, head for iPlayer...

------
mcgrath_sh
Frasier. There are scenes and episodes I have seen tens of times and stil
laugh out loud at.

------
NTDF9
My paycheck!

------
manno23
Mr Bean, maybe its a bit of nostalgia, or the child like qualities of Bean
himself, but I just returned to this and its as comfy as I remember.

Red Dwarf, Eastbound and Down, and Macgruber are some other favourites.

------
Blackstone4
Brooklyn Nine Nine - that's my happy place. Scrubs is always a classic.

------
malux85
These cause me to often laugh out loud, but warning, they're a bit of an
acquired taste (like all good things):

\- XFM Series (you tube, start season 1 episode 1) \- Nathan for you \- People
just do nothing \- Alan Partridge

------
jeena
I started watching AzeeLand
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzeB_0FNcPIyUSjL_TL5lEw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzeB_0FNcPIyUSjL_TL5lEw)

------
iDemonix
\- Anything with Dylan Moran in it (stand up, Black Books)

\- QI

\- Have I Got News For You

\- Trailer Park Boys

\- South Park (earlier series)

------
Syncbo
Try this : impractical jokers the best I've come across.

~~~
animal531
I live in the 3rd world and only discovered them for the first time about a
month ago. For those that don't know, it's a great comedy show where 4 friends
basically try to embarrass each other as much as possible in public, which
works out well since you never feel like the random people they interact with
are being picked on, they themselves are usually the butt of the joke.

Although they have a show you can view individual bits of their episodes on
TruTV on Youtube, in case you don't have access to in anywhere else.

------
Archio
Trailer Park Boys
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyTf7y3ityk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyTf7y3ityk)

------
a_bored_husky
Psych:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psych](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psych)

------
jackgolding
Watching Hearthstone is enjoyable for me, I watch Thijis' videos every day and
Hearthstone Lucky & Funny.

~~~
lincolnfrias
Thanks for sharing!

------
sprremix
The Office US

Parks and Recreation (especially if you enjoy The Office US)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Arrested Development (the first 3 seasons are top notch)

One Punch Man (anime)

Silicon Valley

New Girl

------
retroafroman
"Desus and Mero" on Viceland.com. Infectious level laughter from commentary.

------
gargravarr
Mock the Week.

Have I Got News For You.

Both very British panel shows, and both show politicians zero mercy.

------
bhnmmhmd
\- Louis C.K standup comedies

\- The Big Bang Theory + Friends + How I met Your Mother

\- World News

------
txsh
Comrade Detective (Amazon)

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel (Amazon)

Future Man (Hulu)

American Vandal (Netflix)

------
007v
on youtube: cuts from tv dramas e.g. the big bang theory; silicon valley;
clips of scallops running

~~~
lincolnfrias
Yes, cuts on YouTube are a great resource. Thanks!

------
mkempe
Hassan on P3

------
FahadUddin92
I read books, do online courses and then laugh at myself how stupid I was
before and I didn't knew stuff.

------
kungito
Brooklyn Nine Nine

Scrubs

Community

Modern Family

Silicon Valley

early Archer seasons

Office (US version)

Rick and Morty

Futurama

~~~
gargravarr
Brooklyn-9-9 is great <3

------
banterfoil
reddit.com/r/contagiouslaughter will get me every time

------
yash1th
r/programmerhumor

r/animaltextgifs

r/funny

~~~
lincolnfrias
I didn't know animaltextgifs. Awesome, thanks!

~~~
yash1th
yw :)

------
marsrover
Eastbound and Down

------
toutouast
Larry David!

------
simonpure
Family Guy

Curb your enthusiasm

Silicon valley

Workaholics

------
mkempe
US politics

~~~
donttrustme
this is the truth

